# Rezepte für die Camp-Küche



## Andal (30. November 2015)

So ein verlängertes Wochenende kann man zwar auch mit Kaltverpflegung und Dosenfutter aushalten, muss man aber nicht.
Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja eine kleine Sammlungen von Rezepten zusammen, die man mit geringen Mitteln auch fern ab von der heimischen Küche leicht hinbekommt!?

Ich fang mal mit einem einfachen und herzhaften Frühstück an:

Hardware: Gaskocher (oder halt eine entsprechende Hitzequelle), Toastaufsatz, oder Grill für den Kocher, eine beschichtete Pfanne.

Zutaten: Geräucherter Bauchspeck, Baked Beans, Eier, Zwiebel und Toastbrot, Salz & Gewürze nach Geschmack.

Zubereitung: Als erstes die gewünschte Menge Brot toasten. Dann den gewürfelten Speck und die gehackten Zwiebeln anrösten. Die Bohnen dazu, würzen und etwas schmurgeln lassen. Auf den Brotscheiben verteilen und Spiegeleier braten. Eier auf die Bohnen und alles rein in den Angler


----------



## Nelearts (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

OK, die meisten scheinen wohl den Pizzahirsch oder Dosen zu bevorzugen.
Hier mal eine Alternative:

 Für 2 Personen:
  Hardware:
  Kocher (Gas, Benzin, Elektro, egal, irgendetwas was heiß macht)
  Topf (ca. 1,5L)
  Behälter (für die Nudeln nach dem Kochen)
  Zutaten:
  200gr Nudeln (die Schwoobendinger gehen auch), 2 Eier, 50gr. Schinken, Öl, ein wenig Sahne oder Milch (geht aber auch ohne), Salz, Pfeffer, ggf. etwas Parmesan
*Zubereitung:*
  Nudeln kochen, abschütten dann in einem Topf Öl mit Speck anbraten mit Milch/Sahne ablöschen. Nudeln hinzugeben und wahlweise 1-2 Eier darüber schlagen und mehrmals wenden.
*Tipp:*
  Etwas Parmesan darüber gestreut verfeinert das ganze.

  Dazu nen Salat vom Giersch mit Essig-Öl Marinade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Alle Sorten Eintöpfe, Gulasch, Geschmortes zu Hause fertig machen und nur aufwärmen..


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Mit solchen fertig gekochten Mitbringseln hat man halt leider im Sommer oft das Problem, dass sie auch recht schnell sauer werden. Wenn man nur von Samstag auf Sonntag draußen ist, dann ist das recht praktisch, aber wir sind halt auch mal eine knappe Woche am See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Dann musste Fisch grillen ;-)

Oder ne vernünftige Kühlbox haben.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ne vernünftige Kühlbox haben.



Da sind die Getränke drin und mehr schafft unser Sherpa nicht. Darum köcheln wir uns was vor Ort. Schmeckt und macht Laune.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Mietet euch mal nen vernünftigen Sherpa ;-))))


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Am Niederrhein ist es so flach, da sind die Burschen rar! 

Geh weiter, hau du auch ein Rezept raus!


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

hi,

hardware :
 gaskocher, beschichtete pfanne

zutaten:
250g dose hausmacher blutwurst ( alternativ leberwurst) ,5 eier,  toastbrot

zubereitung:

blutwurst in die pfanne, in der pfanne zerteilen in ca zwei euro große stücke, wenn die wurst das schwitzen anfängt die eier dazugeben und alles schon durchrühren bis die eier gestockt sind

die masse dann auf toast, dafür könnte ich töten


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Wurschtgulasch:

Hardware: Gaskocher und eine Pfanne mit hohem Rand. Ideal sind blecherne Wokpfannen.

Würstl nach Wahl, ideal sind Wollwürschte (Currywurst ohne Haut), Knoblauch, Zwiebel, Tomatenmark, Salz & Pfeffer, scharfes Ajvar. Öl zum Braten. Semmeln als Beilage.

Knoblauch und Zwiebel hacken, Wurst in Scheibchen schneiden und alles gut anbraten. Tomatenmark dazu und mit anrösten. Mit wenig Wasser ablöschen, würzen und mit dem Ajvar auf "Drehzahl" bringen. Sämig einkochen lassen.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Barsch a`la Bolognese

Hardware: Pfanne mit höherem Rand, Kochtopf für die Nudeln
Zutaten: frisch gefangene Barsche ( 10 Stück f. 2 Pers.),
             Knoblauch, Zwiebel, Pizzatomate aus der Dose, Öl
             Pfeffer, Salz, wenn vorhanden und wer es mag Kapern

Barsche filetieren, Knoblauch schälen und plattdrücken
beides zusammen kurz anbraten, die Barschstücke wieder raus aus der Pfanne(zwischenlagern), Zwiebel zum Knoblauch, schön anschwitzen, Tomate dazu, nach Geschmack mit Kapern noch würzen, und bei leichter Hitze gut durchköcheln, köcheln nimmt der Tomate die Säure. Zum Schluß die angebratenen  Barschfilets mit unterheben und ziehen lassen.
Derweil das Nudelwasser gut gesalzen kochen, Nudel nach Gusto kochen, abgiessen und in die Tomatenpfanne
Dazu nen schönen Weißwein, ein Bierchen tuts auch  
Guten Appetit !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

Dicke Kartoffelsuppe mit Speck und evtl. Würschdle zuhause zubereiten und  des größeren Ausgusses wegen in eine Milchflasche abgefüllt ins Campinggeschirr -> ab damit auf n Kocher und dazu ein anständiges Stück Schwarzbrot


----------



## yukonjack (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Barsch a`la Bolognese
> 
> Hardware: Pfanne mit höherem Rand, Kochtopf für die Nudeln
> Zutaten: frisch gefangene Barsche ( 10 Stück f. 2 Pers.),
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*

"Käsespatzen"

*Hardware*:
Kocher und Topf
*Zutaten:*
Gouda, Schinken, Nudeln, salz und Pfeffer, weitere Gewürze nach gusto.
Für 2 Personen: 300g Nudeln, 300g Gouda, 300g Schinken.

Nudeln kochen. Wasser abgießen, ein wenig abkühlen lassen, Gewürze, Salz und Pfeffer rein, durchmischen. Anschließend Schinken in kleine Würfel geschnitten zugeben und anschließend noch den Käse gerieben untermischen. Das gut durchrühren, Abdecken und auf ganz wenig Hitze nochmal auf den Kocher stellen.
Abkühlen lassen, essen und die Kalorien schmecken :m


"Glotzeier"
*Hardware:* 
Kocher, Pfanne
*Zutaten:*
Eier, Brot, Salz und Pfeffer

Die Pfanne ordentlich anfeuern, am besten als Anbratmittel Schweinefett, alternativ geht natürlich auch jedes andere Öl oder Butter.
Das Brot, welches ruhig auch schon härter sein darf, in kleine Stücke schneiden oder reißen und bis zur gewünschten Knusprigkeit braten. Anschließend das Brot in eine Ecke der Pfanne schieben und die Pfanne so auf dem Kocher positionieren, dass das Brot nicht mehr auf der Flamme liegt.
Jetzt die rohen Eier in die Pfanne neben das Brot schlagen. Die Eier nicht komplett durchgaren, sondern darauf achten, dass das Eigelb flüssig bleibt.

Anschließend salzen und pfeffern, die Brotstücke in das aufgestochene Eigelb tunken und genießen!

Einfach, schnell und köstlich.
Vorallem nützlich, weil auch trockenes, älteres Brot hervorragend verwertet werden kann


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte für die Camp-Küche*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Revilo62 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Barsch a`la Bolognese
> ...


----------

